# Poshland Damascus Knives



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2016)

Link to amazon page 

Anyone ever heard anything about these guys? Good or bad. My nephew want me to make him a handle for that knife.


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 12, 2016)

Marc I can't say I've heard of them but looking at that rain drop pattern it remind me of foreign made steel. Their raindrop is not symmetrical because they have a tendency to use ball bearings to create their rain drop pattern instead of dies, which are used in the US. Their is a large number of stainless steels, some good, some bad, hope it will hold a edge well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2016)

they are in the UK..


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 12, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> they are in the UK..


Good, I've seen a lot that came out of India and Pakistan. At that price I wonder if they import them because the pound sterling is/was valued much higher than the dollar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb (Jul 12, 2016)

One reviewer believes the blades are imported from Pakistan.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2016)

jasonb said:


> One reviewer believes the blades are imported from Pakistan.



Right...


----------



## Brain M (Jul 20, 2016)

For the novice knife collector or wall art I think they would be fine. If you looking for a Damascus knife to put through the paces, rely on... I don't think the imoored stuff will do. I'm no expert in damascus, but good damascus comes at a price, and for a good reason.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

